# Housing Options in Seville?



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello:

In November, I will be making an exploratory trip to Seville with the goal of researching and pricing housing options in preparation for moving there for an extended period (at least 12 mod.) later in 2014. Although I have been to Seville previously, I don't necessarily know the best neighborhoods to research, and I'm hoping people on the forum could help. 

Specifically, I'm looking for a 2-3 bedroom apartment/townhouse in a quiet area with easy access to outdoor space (I'm bringing my dog), transit/bike friendly, close to shopping and entertainment. Preferably, I'd like the space to have some outdoor component, such as a rooftop garden, courtyard, etc. Given these desires, which areas of the city would be best to research? I've budgeted ~$1,500USD/1,100 Euro per month for housing, but would happily spend less. Does this seem like a realistic amount? 

Finally, do rents in Seville generally include utilities, or are those a separate expense? If so, any thoughts on average monthly outlays for electricity, gas, water, etc? 

Many thanks, Everyone!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hutchij said:


> Hello:
> 
> In November, I will be making an exploratory trip to Seville with the goal of researching and pricing housing options in preparation for moving there for an extended period (at least 12 mod.) later in 2014. Although I have been to Seville previously, I don't necessarily know the best neighborhoods to research, and I'm hoping people on the forum could help.
> 
> ...



I can't specifically help with Seville, but it would be highly unusual for utilities to be included in a long term rental contract


which visa did you get in the end? I hope you don't mind me asking, but that's the kind of info which can help others wanting to move here in your situation


----------



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the response, and I have not yet applied for the visa, but at this point, the plan is to apply for the non-lucrative, residential visa.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Even though you've tried to explain what you're looking for, you really need to check out different neighborhoods for yourself to see if they have the kind of feel that you're after. Seville is not that big so it shouldn't be that hard. 

I'm thinking hard where "quiet" areas in the city might be and I'm not coming up with a lot of answers. You'd have to head quite far out ('Seville Este' comes to mind) or out into the suburban towns to find quiet and more outdoor space. But then you wouldn't be near shopping/entertainment, and transportation is more complicated. 

If you prefer being more in the thick of things, then good areas to investigate are the downtown area ('el centro' or 'casco antiguo'), Triana, Nervion, La Macarena...

For 1,100€/month you should be able to find someplace that's very, very nice. You could easily spend less. 

Utilities are not usually included in the rent. It's hard to say what your average monthly expenses might be because every household is different. There are lots of posts on the forum about this which you can find if you use the search function. But to give you an idea, in my house (townhouse, 4 people) we spend monthly about 100€ on electricity, 25-50€ on water (higher amount in summer to water the lawn), 20-40€ on bottled gas for the water heater (higher amount in winter), and 40€ on landline phone + internet. 

Good luck finding a place you like!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hutchij said:


> Thanks for the response, and I have not yet applied for the visa, but at this point, the plan is to apply for the non-lucrative, residential visa.


ahh

in that case, since your move is by no means certain nor imminent, the best thing you can do is take a look at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

there's a section about renting with links to national rental websites - you'll be able to get a good idea of what is available in your budget & maybe then someone here can let you know what the specific areas you think likely, are like


----------



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

Many thanks!


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

hutchij said:


> ...I have not yet applied for the visa, but at this point, the plan is to apply for the non-lucrative, residential visa.


These are the current requirements for a non-lucrative visa:

- Enough funds to sustain a family/individual. Present legislation considers a minimum of 26,000€ per person plus 7,000€ extra per dependant. We must warn that in practice, a more generous figure would improve the way the case is considered by immigration authorities;

- The candidate will have to prove the legal source of the funds used to live in Spain, criminal record checks will have to be submitted from the last country or countries of residence as well as medical certificates for the main candidate and any dependants;

- The candidate will also need a rental contract or proof of purchase of a property to live in Spain (deeds).

Once residence has been granted, the first visa has a validity for one year, after which it can be renewed for 2 years; and another 2 more years after the first 3 years. After a period of 5 years permanent right to remain is granted​


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

zenkarma said:


> These are the current requirements for a non-lucrative visa:
> - Enough funds to sustain a family/individual. Present legislation considers a minimum of 26,000€ per person plus 7,000€ extra per dependant. We must warn that in practice, a more generous figure would improve the way the case is considered by immigration authorities;
> 
> - The candidate will have to prove the legal source of the funds used to live in Spain, criminal record checks will have to be submitted from the last country or countries of residence as well as medical certificates for the main candidate and any dependants;
> ...


and being _non-lucrative _the holder wouldn't be allowed to work


which I have to admit confuses me in the case of the OP because he was originally wanting to work teaching English :confused2:


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> and being _non-lucrative _the holder wouldn't be allowed to work
> which I have to admit confuses me in the case of the OP because he was originally wanting to work teaching English :confused2:


Indeed.

I think he's just looking at the various ways of doing it. He seems determined to live in Seville for a year for whatever reason. 

However, he won't do it by working because TEFL teachers simply don't earn enough even if he can find a company to take him on, he won't do it on a student visa because they're limited in the number of hours they can work and he won't do it via a non-lucrative resident visa unless he has significant capital to live on without working.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

zenkarma said:


> These are the current requirements for a non-lucrative visa:
> 
> - Enough funds to sustain a family/individual. Present legislation considers a minimum of 26,000€ per person plus 7,000€ extra per dependant. We must warn that in practice, a more generous figure would improve the way the case is considered by immigration authorities;
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure they require much more than 26,000€ to grant a non-lucrative visa. Right on this website on the visas, permits and immigration information page they say that for a non-lucrative visa Spain requires an annual income of $75,000 plus $15,000 extra for each additional family member. And that's dated 4 years ago. I have heard that they now also require you to deposit a hefty amount in a Spanish bank.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

kalohi said:


> I'm pretty sure they require much more than 26,000€ to grant a non-lucrative visa. Right on this website on the visas, permits and immigration information page they say that for a non-lucrative visa Spain requires an annual income of $75,000 plus $15,000 extra for each additional family member. And that's dated 4 years ago. I have heard that they now also require you to deposit a hefty amount in a Spanish bank.


Not according to this:

http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consulados/SANFRANCISCO/en/ConsularServices/Documents/visas/NonLucrative.pdf


----------



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the comments, everyone; and it's true, I'm pretty determined to do this...

Thanks again!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

zenkarma said:


> Not according to this:
> 
> http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consul...ularServices/Documents/visas/NonLucrative.pdf


yes, this is a problem we've had here over the years - different consulates give different figures - & some won't give any at all!!


the OP could always buy a house for 500,000€ - that would work for sure, under the new rules....


----------

